# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Robots in police >  VALCRI (Visual Analytics for Sensemaking in CRiminal Intelligence analysis), FP7, Europe

## Airicist

i-intelligence.eu/research/funded-projects

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI detective analyses police data to learn how to crack cases"
A system called VALCRI should do the laborious parts of a crime analyst's job in seconds, while also suggesting new lines of enquiry and possible motives

by Timothy Revell
May 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

VALCRI - Visual Analytics for Sense-Making in Criminal Intelligence Analysis

Published on Jul 25, 2017




> This video gives an overview of the FP7 VALCRI project.

----------

